# More SCIFI on TV!



## barrier (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey just wanted to start a discussion on the lack of Space-set scifi on TV these days;

What would you the fan want to see in a new scifi series? 

And if we are discussing remakes, 

what show would you like to see? and why?

-S


----------



## ScottSF (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to see more reality based Sci-Fi.  Particularly I want to see stuff in this solar system before any interstellar travel.  We have colonized some planets and moons but the travel is still very high risk.  Perhaps also some divergent species of humans created by different environments or engineer to live in different environments.  Of course the desire for interstellar travel could be an ongoing plot arc as we try different methods.


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd like to see 'Lost in Space' for a newer generation, and totally UNLIKE that awful remake with Joey from friends... I actually went to the cinema to see that, and I so nearly asked for a refund!

The original TV show was the highlight of my sunday lunchtime as a kid, though, and I think it would update really well.

In a new show, I'd like to see 'believable' sci-fi, like the solid research on Star Trek. Stuff that feels like it might be happening in 300 years.


----------



## Parson (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a lot easier to say what you like after you've seen it. But a couple of things I do not like. I do not like shows whose purpose is to mock other shows. Only Loony Tunes got that right with "Duck Rogers and the twenty-third and half century." I like good, even grim, drama but nothing which slides over into Horror. The "Alien" movies were very good but I thought occaisionally they slid over into shock horror instead of a life and death drama. Anything more into the horror genre than "Alien" and you've lost me. I guess if I could say exactly what would be great, I'd be pitching scripts.


----------



## TK-421 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just wait for the new Star Wars TV series. Lucas is involved. Will focus on lesser-known characters in the years between Episodes III and IV. Heard Boba Fett will feature prominently.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw a lot more Science Fiction on television when I was way younger than I do now. For some reason it no longer seems to be as popular and the shows either never make it here at all or only come months and months after they have completed their run in the US or the UK. 

So in my case it would be a wish to just be able to see something on television instead of having to wait for the pirates to sell it or for the networks to work out if they are going to make money and then censor it to death anyway.

All hail the pirates in this case.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 25, 2007)

It's no good complaining about the TV companies - the ratings-driven system that they are forced into by the great god Advertising makes the failure of SF/F series almost inevitable, especially serious, questioning stuff. You just have to look at the plethora of cancelled series with these elements to realise that the Great Unwashed would rather see sex and gossip in a suburb, that anything that might actually mke them think, and these are the people that drive the ratings - not the SF/F fans who turn on to watch_ their_ kind of shows and then go and do something more interesting instead.


----------



## palooka (Jan 25, 2007)

TK-421 said:


> Just wait for the new Star Wars TV series. Lucas is involved.



I no longer believe that "Lucas is involved" is a recommendation, more of a warning.


Whatever they come up with, it would be nice if it survived beyond its first series.


----------



## TheDeeMan (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd honestly like to see a remake of the late 60's/70's scifi show "UFO". And Space 1999.

Dee


----------



## red_temple (Jan 27, 2007)

palooka said:


> I no longer believe that "Lucas is involved" is a recommendation, more of a warning.


 

  

I thought the same thing, too. I'd feel better if Lucas came out and said that he would have absolutely nothing to do with the TV series, except for a little funding, perhaps.


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 2, 2007)

TheDeeMan said:


> I'd honestly like to see a remake of the late 60's/70's scifi show "UFO". And Space 1999.
> 
> I just watched part of an episode the other day on cable and I was reaching for the remote within minutes. The Idea was good but the result was awful. UFO was I thought a bit different, good ideas and in some cases very good TV from what I've seen let down by being a bit ahead of its time.
> 
> You will all know this but a bit trivia anyway, Space 1999 was going to be UFO's season 2 set on a moonbase. But it got cancelled at the last minute and they had to find something to do with the set's hence Space 1999 was born!


----------

